# Suggestions?



## Gavrill (Aug 21, 2009)

I've decided to wipe my slate clean and start over. I just want one character that is me. So, I need help deciding on a species. 

About me: I'm carefree, relaxed, gender neutral (though leaning more towards being masculine), a bit lazy, childish at times, and indecisive. My hobbies include taxidermy, pokemon, learning (all things) and browsing the internet. 

I was thinking maybe a kitten or puppy, but that just seems so common. What do you guys think?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 21, 2009)

i always liked your first one, then again how long ago was that? still though, i would guess, a...type of wild dog, still though, are you just going to make an insane amount again? no offense.


----------



## baltothewolf (Aug 21, 2009)

u do sound kinda like a kitten.. if u wanna make it original mix some species togthere x3 like for example... i knew a fur who was a racoon, dragon, fox, cat mix.. pretty wicked. looked pretty cool though


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 21, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i always liked your first one, then again how long ago was that? still though, i would guess, a...type of wild dog, still though, are you just going to make an insane amount again? no offense.


Nope, just one this time.



baltothewolf said:


> u do sound kinda like a kitten.. if u wanna make it original mix some species togthere x3 like for example... i knew a fur who was a racoon, dragon, fox, cat mix.. pretty wicked. looked pretty cool though


Kitties are nice, but I don't want to go *too* overboard with customizing it x3


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 21, 2009)

Koala


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 21, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Koala


To be honest I've never liked the little buggers.


----------



## baltothewolf (Aug 21, 2009)

> Kitties are nice, but I don't want to go *too* overboard with customizing it x3



oooo go Cat dog!! that was an awesome cartoon XD


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 21, 2009)

baltothewolf said:


> oooo go Cat dog!! that was an awesome cartoon XD


Haha, I'll think about that one x3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 21, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Nope, just one this time.



just wanted to make sure about that, a dragon, or otter, oh wait, a lemur. i have yet to see a lemur here.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 21, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> just wanted to make sure about that, a dragon, or otter, oh wait, a lemur. i have yet to see a lemur here.


Lemurs are pretty rad, I'll definitely have to think about that.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 21, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Lemurs are pretty rad, I'll definitely have to think about that.



just dont stare at me though, the eyes, THE EYES, they scare me alot.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 21, 2009)

I've decided on a caracal. They're kitties, but still wild. I like this :3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 21, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I've decided on a caracal. They're kitties, but still wild. I like this :3



gotta pic, not art, but a pic of the real one, ive never heard of it?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 21, 2009)

We lost a hyena D:

Still, I really liked your spider. Should've looked more upon this one as well.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 21, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> gotta pic, not art, but a pic of the real one, ive never heard of it?


It's basically a mini-cougar :V


FrancisBlack said:


> We lost a hyena D:
> 
> Still, I really liked your spider. Should've looked more upon this one as well.


I realized that I'm terrified of spiders...


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 21, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> We lost a hyena D:
> 
> Still, I really liked your spider. Should've looked more upon this one as well.



yeah, we will miss them, can you compile a memorial list of them? *stares off and thinks of the beginig when Shenzi first arrived* really i have no idea how many you had over the time.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 21, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I realized that I'm terrified of spiders...


But you have to admit, there aren't many fursonas I'd be very happy to wake up and find in my bed.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 21, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> But you have to admit, there aren't many fursonas I'd be very happy to wake up and find in my bed.



if there were a spider in my bed, i would run and scream like a little girl, or pull out my dagger from under my pillow, drop it then run, and probably piss my pants.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd still like some suggestions for my secondary 'sona. I feel unbalanced with just one female character, so I need a male to balance it :V

Any suggestions there?


----------



## Ratte (Aug 24, 2009)

A very lazy gerbil.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> A very lazy gerbil.


Nah, too cute :V


----------



## Ratte (Aug 24, 2009)

A very lazy inside-out gerbil, then.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> A very lazy inside-out gerbil, then.


Ew. :[


----------



## Ratte (Aug 24, 2009)

Dammit woman start cooperating.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Dammit woman start cooperating.


Never. 

So yeah, still fishing for suggestions.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 24, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Never.



:[


----------



## Vincent (Aug 24, 2009)

a Kittie??? sounds good to me


----------



## Aurali (Aug 24, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Never.
> 
> So yeah, still fishing for suggestions.



Shenzi should be a Ratteguhn. XD

Ratte. It'll last 5 minutes Knowing her XD


----------



## Ratte (Aug 24, 2009)

Eli said:


> Shenzi should be a Ratteguhn. XD
> 
> Ratte. It'll last 5 minutes Knowing her XD



ffffff I know

BUT

AT LEAST I WOULDN'T BE THE ONLY OOOOOOONE

for five minutes

c:


----------



## Vincent (Aug 24, 2009)

A Pelican with lyberty spikes!


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 24, 2009)

A lemur was suggested earlier, and I'm inclined to agree. A Ring-tailed Lemur, to be exact. Seems like they'd fit you pretty well.


----------



## Amethyst (Aug 24, 2009)

So a docile animal?

a cow? not in a derogatory way though 
Cat, something like a ragdoll or persian. Those ones that sit around and look smug rather than a playfully kitty.
Donkey, Lion ( they do look quite lazy alot of the time), Sloth, Snake, Crocodile or other reptile ( dozing in the sun most of the day).


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm starting to like this lemur idea :3

I'd like a few more suggestions though. Lemur and lion are my favorite ones so far.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

A very lazy naked molerat.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2009)

Preferably something with fur :V


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Preferably something with fur :V


A very lazy molerat.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 24, 2009)

Tribble :V


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2009)

Dammit guys >:[


----------



## Ratte (Aug 24, 2009)

Beaver, in that case.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 24, 2009)

Shenzi if you were a lemur I'd be like (jesus christ do all my exs wanna be lemurs?


Ratte said:


> AT LEAST I WOULDN'T BE THE ONLY OOOOOOONE



I'll be a Ratteguhn if you draw me as one :3

>.> <.< XD


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2009)

What exactly is a Ratteguhn anyways

I mean like species-wise


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 24, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Beaver, in that case.


 A Platypus is better.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 24, 2009)

Eli said:


> Shenzi if you were a lemur I'd be like (jesus christ do all my exs wanna be lemurs?
> 
> 
> I'll be a Ratteguhn if you draw me as one :3
> ...



brb becoming a lemur


----------



## Aurali (Aug 24, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> What exactly is a Ratteguhn anyways
> 
> I mean like species-wise



15 foot tall feral, intelligent, rat sabretooth hybrid thing.



Ratte said:


> brb becoming a lemur


But we haven't even dated yet!


----------



## Ratte (Aug 24, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> What exactly is a Ratteguhn anyways
> 
> I mean like species-wise



Awesomus Rattus Monsterus



Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> A Platypus is better.



She said "dammit" not "stab it with your feet and sting it".


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2009)

I may just make a Ratteguhn character. Just cuz'.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 24, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I may just make a Ratteguhn character. Just cuz'.



You know you love them


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 24, 2009)

Pigeon.


----------



## GoodEats (Aug 24, 2009)

Banana!

Sorry.. I got on the forums with a migraine and can't focus... I feel faint -passes out-


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 24, 2009)

GoodEats said:


> Banana!


Terra cotta pie?


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 24, 2009)

How about. . .WESKER!!!



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Terra cotta pie?



That stuff has a lot of trans-fats.


----------



## aftershok (Aug 24, 2009)

A degus,,  degu..  smart, carefree, vocal,, somebody might mistake you for a chinchilla lion mix though,,


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 24, 2009)

Velociraptor?


----------



## GoodEats (Aug 24, 2009)

I suggest someone help me decide mine xD
-fails at not being fickle-


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 24, 2009)

GoodEats said:


> I suggest someone help me decide mine xD
> -fails at not being fickle-




Wesker? *wants to sex Wesker*


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 25, 2009)

Actually, stick with caracal. They look rather unnerving when yawning.



8-bit said:


> That stuff has a lot of trans-fats.


You know what doesn't? Pork rinds.

I think it's safe to say just from that information that trans fats are nothing more than the new "bad carbs". I mean, pork rinds don't have many carbs either, right? I mean, they're just deep-fried pig skin--surely they _must_ be healthy!


----------



## GoodEats (Aug 25, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Wesker? *wants to sex Wesker*



No xD

Iunno... Jackalope for now and pondering if that is I am. Omg xD I just quoted Redwall.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 25, 2009)

So now my second character. Should it be a coyote or something else? :V


----------



## Icky (Aug 25, 2009)

Lets see here. You want a male, not-so-cute species to balance out the cute you? 

I'd say that generally, most mammals will tend to be cuter then a scalie or avian with the same personality.


----------



## GoodEats (Aug 25, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> So now my second character. Should it be a coyote or something else? :V



Hey... If you want a few ideas.. Here http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/902938/ I journalled a bunch of species ideas at the Start xD
now help me with mine >.>


----------



## Attaman (Aug 25, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> So now my second character. Should it be a coyote or something else? :V


You might get a kick out of this, but the critter I got using my MM method was a Beaver.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 25, 2009)

-brings out the wesker cosplay-


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 25, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> -brings out the wesker cosplay-




^//////////^ 


...I came.


----------



## Surgat (Aug 25, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I've decided to wipe my slate clean and start over. I just want one character that is me. So, I need help deciding on a species.
> 
> About me: I'm carefree, relaxed, gender neutral (though leaning more towards being masculine), a bit lazy, childish at times, and indecisive. My hobbies include taxidermy, pokemon, learning (all things) and browsing the internet.
> 
> I was thinking maybe a kitten or puppy, but that just seems so common. What do you guys think?





Shenzebo said:


> So now my second character. Should it be a coyote or something else? :V



Maybe a spotted hyena, Egyptian vulture, or common raven? Those animals don't have strong sexual dimorphism, and the latter two are scavengers known for learning to use tools.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 25, 2009)

Surgat said:


> Maybe a spotted hyena, Egyptian vulture, or common raven? Those animals don't have strong sexual dimorphism, and the latter two are scavengers known for learning to use tools.




Raven. Go with that.  Ravens kick ass.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 25, 2009)

I may have to think about that vulture....I'm still not sure though.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 25, 2009)

:[


----------



## Aurali (Aug 25, 2009)

Ratte said:


> :[



Ratte. stop being so suggesting, you are gon.. gonn.. a hypnoti.. *stares*


----------



## Ratte (Aug 25, 2009)

What


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 25, 2009)

Ratte said:


> What



Iunno


----------



## Nargle (Aug 25, 2009)

You could be some obscure dog breed, or a breed that isn't "typical" (Like a husky or a GSD)

How about a Caanan dog? A Bull Terrier? A German Pinscher? Ibizan Hound? Irish Wolfhound? Puli? Newfoundland? Otterhound? Parson Russel Terrier? Rhodesian Ridgeback? Pyrenean Shepherd? Schipperke? Swedish Vallhund? Wire Fox Terrier?

Also, you could be spay/neutered, which is pretty gender neutral =3


----------



## Ratte (Aug 25, 2009)

FINE

I'LL BE A RATTEGUHN ALL BY MYSELF

>:[


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 25, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> So now my second character. Should it be a coyote or something else? :V



_Everyone_ should be a coyote.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 25, 2009)

Ratte said:


> FINE
> 
> I'LL BE A RATTEGUHN ALL BY MYSELF
> 
> >:[


Don't feel lonely.

I'll start working on the Ratteguhn cosplay too.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 26, 2009)

Ratte said:


> FINE
> 
> I'LL BE A RATTEGUHN ALL BY MYSELF
> 
> >:[



For what it's worth, I'd consider being a Ratteguhn if my current character weren't so awesome the way she is. Aside from being furry, it seems like a pretty cool species.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 26, 2009)

I've got a Ratteguhn for you right here

A Ratte-love-gun, that is

See because it's my penis


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I've got a Ratteguhn for you right here
> 
> A Ratte-love-gun, that is
> 
> See because it's my penis



Your guitar looks like a giant comb.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 26, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Don't feel lonely.
> 
> I'll start working on the Ratteguhn cosplay too.



~



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> For what it's worth, I'd consider being a Ratteguhn if my current character weren't so awesome the way she is. Aside from being furry, it seems like a pretty cool species.



Aww :3

I like your species.  I thought it was cool to see something other than a dragon, fox, or wolf.



David M. Awesome said:


> I've got a Ratteguhn for you right here
> 
> A Ratte-love-gun, that is
> 
> See because it's my penis



Oh really?

Shenzi I think I hijacked your thread.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 26, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Shenzi I think I hijacked your thread.



I think you need to give yourself an infraction~~ XD
Should still draw an Eli Ratteguhn :3


----------



## Icky (Aug 26, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Raven. Go with that.  Ravens kick ass.


Wow, I wasn't gonna say anything, but I guess I didn't need to this time. =D


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 26, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Oh really?



Yes. It's furry and has horns and things.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 26, 2009)

Ratte said:
			
		

> Aww :3
> 
> I like your species. I thought it was cool to see something other than a dragon, fox, or wolf.


Hey, thanks 
(I thought so too )



			
				David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> (Pretty much anything since the latest avatar-change.)



How does a crab know what matryoshka dolls is? :V


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 26, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Rhodesian Ridgeback?


Those are awesome. In fact, I think I've found my answer. :3


----------



## GoodEats (Aug 26, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Those are awesome. In fact, I think I've found my answer. :3




I haven't ;-;


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 26, 2009)

GoodEats said:


> I haven't ;-;


I think you should stick with Jackalope to be honest :3


----------



## GoodEats (Aug 26, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I think you should stick with Jackalope to be honest :3




Why's that?


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 26, 2009)

GoodEats said:


> Why's that?


Because jackalopes are awesome, duh :V


----------



## GoodEats (Aug 26, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Because jackalopes are awesome, duh :V



XD
it would make an awesome fursuit... I just need a reference sheet for him


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 26, 2009)

Icarus615 said:


> Wow, I wasn't gonna say anything, but I guess I didn't need to this time. =D




Ravens are like, "KAW! KA-KAW!"  And you're all like, "OH NOES!!!"

And then they eat you.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 26, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> How does a crab know what matryoshka dolls is? :V



He fell in love with a woman who was getting married and showed up at the wedding, but settled for the doll since he couldn't have her ):

Edit:  Signature image now linked to related comic.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> He fell in love with a woman who was getting married and showed up at the wedding, but settled for the doll since he couldn't have her ):



That...makes _perfect_ sense


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 26, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> That...makes _perfect_ sense



He's gonna fuck that thing like it's a blow up doll


----------



## GoodEats (Aug 27, 2009)

Does anyone else agree with the jackalope idea?


----------



## DJLab (Aug 27, 2009)

Join the dog side, we have chew toys!


----------



## Nargle (Aug 27, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Those are awesome. In fact, I think I've found my answer. :3



Yay! =D


----------



## GoodEats (Aug 27, 2009)

DJLab said:


> Join the dog side, we have chew toys!



I'm extremely angry at dogs right now =/ -glares at the mini pincher rat terrier mix that was brought home the other day that just sits there and growls and barks at him-


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 27, 2009)

^ So, kick it.



David M. Awesome said:


> He's gonna fuck that thing like it's a blow up doll



Exactly my point >_e


----------



## Nargle (Aug 27, 2009)

GoodEats said:


> I'm extremely angry at dogs right now =/ -glares at the mini pincher rat terrier mix that was brought home the other day that just sits there and growls and barks at him-



**Barks at you**

Also: http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/58658-rant-dog-i-just.html


----------



## GoodEats (Aug 27, 2009)

Nargle said:


> **Barks at you**
> 
> Also: http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/58658-rant-dog-i-just.html



I want to send this dog to china with a free meal tag on her neck.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 27, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Ravens are like, "KAW! KA-KAW!"  And you're all like, "OH NOES!!!"
> 
> And then they eat you.



No, 8-Bit. You are the ravens



GoodEats said:


> I want to send this dog to china with a free meal tag on her neck.



That wouldn't do anything. You'd have to send it to the Phillipines :V


----------



## Nargle (Aug 27, 2009)

GoodEats said:


> I want to send this dog to china with a free meal tag on her neck.



=(


----------



## Ratte (Aug 27, 2009)

Ew, canines.

There's too many.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Ew, canines.
> 
> There's too many.


 
Damnit!  I suggest for you to stop being so damn cool, Ratte!


----------



## Ratte (Aug 27, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> Damnit!  I suggest for you to stop being so damn cool, Ratte!



Ouch, sarcasm.


----------



## DJLab (Aug 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Ew, canines.
> 
> There's too many.


Well I DID say we had chew toys.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 27, 2009)

GoodEats said:


> I want to send this dog to china with a free meal tag on her neck.



No I'm eating the nargle  >.>


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Ouch, sarcasm.


 inaccurate sarcasm, You are cool xD


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Ouch, sarcasm.


 
No sarcasm intended :3


----------



## Nargle (Aug 27, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Ew, canines.
> 
> There's too many.



Not enough Papillons >=/


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

I SUGGEST FOR YOU ALL TO WATCH THIS:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gB4MNu6W9sg


----------



## DJLab (Aug 27, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> I SUGGEST FOR YOU ALL TO WATCH THIS:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gB4MNu6W9sg



Ah the group which is three members away from being gay.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

LAWL HAWT WIGGLES ORGY!!!


----------



## Nargle (Aug 27, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> I SUGGEST FOR YOU ALL TO WATCH THIS:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gB4MNu6W9sg



Fruit salad is yummy =3


----------



## DJLab (Aug 27, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Fruit salad is yummy =3


Depends on the way you toss it and add the dressing. *insert kinky face here*


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 27, 2009)

I SUGGEST.... 
MANDATORY ABORTIONS AND FREE PORN.


----------



## DJLab (Aug 27, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I SUGGEST....
> MANDATORY ABORTIONS AND FREE PORN.


Can I get a side of a fat guy falling down moment?


----------



## Ratte (Aug 27, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Not enough Papillons >=/



Always enough.

Usually too much.


----------



## GoodEats (Aug 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Always enough.
> 
> Usually too much.



What about jackalopes?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 28, 2009)

GoodEats said:


> What about jackalopes?



Quite the opposite, I suspect.

Too few, if any.

(Somewhat ironic, given that rabbits and cervines breed like mad, so you'd expect a hybrid thereof to do the same...)


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 28, 2009)

You should be indecisive cat.

Because I don't like either parts.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 28, 2009)

I wonder now though if I should have a male version of myself or a feminine version, since Shenzi is kinda androgynous.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 28, 2009)

Actually, you know what forget it. I don't know what I want to be.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey guys, do you remember that segment from one of those Nickelodeon sketch comedy shows about the race car driving Jackalope who was the bastard child of James Bond and Michael Knight?  It always used to say "Never say never, just say "punch it"!" That was great.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 28, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hey guys, do you remember that segment from one of those Nickelodeon sketch comedy shows about the race car driving Jackalope who was the bastard child of James Bond and Michael Knight?  It always used to say "Never say never, just say "punch it"!" That was great.



Race Rabbit!


----------



## Aurali (Aug 28, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Actually, you know what forget it. I don't know what I want to be.



Told you


----------



## GoodEats (Aug 29, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Quite the opposite, I suspect.
> 
> Too few, if any.
> 
> (Somewhat ironic, given that rabbits and cervines breed like mad, so you'd expect a hybrid thereof to do the same...)



Maybe if I get a fursuit or something and go to AC more jackalopes will pop up xD


----------



## DJLab (Aug 29, 2009)

GoodEats said:


> Maybe if I get a fursuit or something and go to AC more jackalopes will pop up xD


That would require another jackalope and one night alone in a hotel room...


----------



## GoodEats (Aug 29, 2009)

DJLab said:


> That would require another jackalope and one night alone in a hotel room...



xD

 I wish I had a fursuit but I also wish I could finish designing him but nobody wants to do a ref sheet xD


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 30, 2009)

GoodEats said:


> xD
> 
> I wish I had a fursuit but I also wish I could finish designing him but nobody wants to do a ref sheet xD



I wish you had a fursuit too. Then I could light you on fire


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 30, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I wish you had a fursuit too. Then I could light you on fire


Somehow that sounds hot... Now I think your hot xD


----------



## Glitch (Aug 30, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> We lost a hyena D:
> 
> Still, I really liked your spider. Should've looked more upon this one as well.



I am tossing about the idea of changing my fursona's species to a spotted hyena.  Just for art, though, seeing as both suit heads are for her wolf look.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 30, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Somehow that sounds hot... Now I think your hot xD



...*Facepalm*

You do realize making the same pun twice won't make it any less annoying, right?


----------



## GoodEats (Aug 30, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ...*Facepalm*
> 
> You do realize making the same pun twice won't make it any less annoying, right?



You're just jealous of suiters >.>


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 30, 2009)

GoodEats said:


> You're just jealous of suiters >.>



Hahahaha

That's funny. :3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 30, 2009)

GoodEats said:


> You're just jealous of suiters >.>



Yeah, you know, you're _absolutely_ right. Of _course_ I am. Hell, I only _wish_ I had the kind of disposable income and/or free time you people seem to have. Unfortunately, not _everybody_ still lives with his or her parents, and as such there are some of us who actually have to work for a living and spend our earnings on such mundane and decidedly un-furry things as bills, groceries, personal hygiene products, contraceptives now and then, and the occasional trip to the bar or the movies with our friends.

But, y'know, maybe if I went out and got a fursuit, I wouldn't have to worry about the last two things and could probably get away with skimping on the third. I mean, it works for you guys, right?


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 30, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ...*Facepalm*
> 
> You do realize making the same pun twice won't make it any less annoying, right?


It was not meant in terms of a pun, A shame I really was out of it at the time.


----------



## GoodEats (Aug 30, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Yeah, you know, you're _absolutely_ right. Of _course_ I am. Hell, I only _wish_ I had the kind of disposable income and/or free time you people seem to have. Unfortunately, not _everybody_ still lives with his or her parents, and as such there are some of us who actually have to work for a living and spend our earnings on such mundane and decidedly un-furry things as bills, groceries, personal hygiene products, contraceptives now and then, and the occasional trip to the bar or the movies with our friends.
> 
> But, y'know, maybe if I went out and got a fursuit, I wouldn't have to worry about the last two things and could probably get away with skimping on the third. I mean, it works for you guys, right?



I don't know what you are talking about xD
I don't even own a fursuit nor do I have money to throw around or even money in general. I'm in college... No extra money anywhere ._.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 30, 2009)

GoodEats said:


> I don't know what you are talking about xD
> I don't even own a fursuit nor do I have money to throw around or even money in general. I'm in college... No extra money anywhere ._.


Then you aren't a suiter, and should stop projecting your freaksuit-envy onto me~


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 31, 2009)

I've decided on what I am :V

Now I'm just looking for ideas as to my male character. What I have in mind:
Coyote 
Basenji
Rhodesian Ridgeback

Which one sounds the best? :3


----------



## Ratte (Aug 31, 2009)

brb pouting


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 31, 2009)

RATTEGUHNS ARE COMPLICATED. :[


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 31, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> No, 8-Bit. You are the ravens




What do mean by that?



Shenzebo said:


> I've decided on what I am :V
> 
> Now I'm just looking for ideas as to my male character. What I have in mind:
> Coyote
> ...




Wesker sounds the best.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 31, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Wesker sounds the best.


Stop that


----------



## Ratte (Aug 31, 2009)

/crying


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 31, 2009)

What happened to staying on topic Miss Mod


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 31, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I've decided on what I am :V
> 
> Now I'm just looking for ideas as to my male character. What I have in mind:
> Coyote
> ...



You only put down one option why are you even asking us


----------



## Ratte (Aug 31, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> What happened to staying on topic Miss Mod



:c


----------



## Nargle (Aug 31, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I've decided on what I am :V
> 
> Now I'm just looking for ideas as to my male character. What I have in mind:
> Coyote
> ...



Smooth-coated tan mutt with big floppy ears and a curly tail =3


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 31, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Stop that



sorry. >_<


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 31, 2009)

On-topic: Whatever a Rhodesian Ridgeback is. It sounds cool.



8-bit said:


> What do mean by that?


8-bit waited. The lights above him blinked and sparked out of the air. There were ravens in the house. He didn't see them, but had expected them now for years. His warnings to Mama Atari were not listenend to and now it was too late. Far too late for now, anyway. 
8-bit was a furry for fourteen years. When he was young he watched the cartoons and he said to dad "I want to be in the fandom daddy." 
Dad said "No! You will BE PECK BY RAVENS" 
There was a time when he believed him. Then as he got oldered he stopped. But now in the quiet house attic of his parents he knew there were ravens. 
"This is Mama" the radio crackered. "You must shoo the ravens!" 
So 8-bit gotted his megaphone and went up the stairs. 
"HE GOING TO SHOO US" said the ravens
"I will shoot at him" said the cyberraven and he fired the rocket beaks. 8-bit shouted at him and tried to blew him up. But then the ceiling fell and they were trapped and not able to kill. 
"No! I must shoo the ravens" he shouted 
The radio said "No, 8-bit. You are the ravens" 
And then 8-bit was a pidgeon.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 31, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> On-topic: Whatever a Rhodesian Ridgeback is. It sounds cool.
> 
> 
> 8-bit waited. The lights above him blinked and sparked out of the air. There were ravens in the house. He didn't see them, but had expected them now for years. His warnings to Mama Atari were not listenend to and now it was too late. Far too late for now, anyway.
> ...





Again, what?


----------



## Nargle (Aug 31, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> On-topic: Whatever a Rhodesian Ridgeback is. It sounds cool.
> 
> 
> 8-bit waited. The lights above him blinked and sparked out of the air. There were ravens in the house. He didn't see them, but had expected them now for years. His warnings to Mama Atari were not listenend to and now it was too late. Far too late for now, anyway.
> ...



Lol


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 31, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Again, what?



Learn your memes, son.

And don't post again until you know every single one of them. >:C


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Aug 31, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Again, what?



lrn2internet, kthxbai.
http://youarethedemons.com/
http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Peter_Chimaera

[sub](Also, *woo, one-thousand posts!*)[/sub]


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 31, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Learn your memes, son.



LOL son.



David M. Awesome said:


> And don't post again until you know every single one of them. >:C



No.




Rigor Sardonicus said:


> lrn2internet, kthxbai.
> http://youarethedemons.com/
> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Peter_Chimaera
> 
> [sub](Also, *woo, one-thousand posts!*)[/sub]




thnx ^ u ^


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 1, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Smooth-coated tan mutt with big floppy ears and a curly tail =3


That might actually be really cute :3


----------



## virus (Sep 1, 2009)

You know. You sound a lot like me. I had the same problem with trying to attach some sort of character onto my ideals. It never worked out and to this day it still doesn't work. The initial design and idea of new characters I think up I love but then I try it out, draw a picture enjoy it for a day or two. Something happens I get bored of it entirely because I thought of something else much cooler then previously. Its a continuous cycle sometimes I'll backtrack to older characters saying "I shouldn't of ever changed.. yadda yadda." End up changing the character again anyways.

I decided to give up on publicly telling what my character is seeing how unstable my ideas are. Sometimes its best not to be a character. Just be yourself even if you don't have some sort of persona to represent you. Not every person has the capacity for stability


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 1, 2009)

I SUGGEST SUICIDE! OR HOMICIDE OR EVEN GENOCIDE.. OR CYANIDE (SEE FIRST THING) AND ANYTHING ELSE WITH ...-IDE


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 1, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I SUGGEST SUICIDE! OR HOMICIDE OR EVEN GENOCIDE.. OR CYANIDE (SEE FIRST THING) AND ANYTHING ELSE WITH ...-IDE



Potassium bromide? Sodium chloride? MTV's Pimp my Ride?


----------

